# Hello, Where to get electric guitar lessons in Vancouver, BC



## juicyjuice (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello, fellow members

I'm looking for a place that has credible instructors that teach guitar lessons in greater vancouver district. 
I know prussin, tom lee music and long & mcquade provide lessons but are they any good and is there any other recommendations. 

I don't have any experience with a guitar and my musical background is pretty much zilch. Only time i played a instrument was back in highschool in music class.

It would be helpful if there was a sticky for various guitar schools in different cities to help with us newbies. 

Thank you in advance, Cheers :rockon2:


----------

